# One Bedroom House in Perth



## sandy.bgl (Jun 2, 2015)

Dear Friends,

We are still in the process of migrating to Australia. As my Sister is settled in Perth (Gosnells) Western Australia. I would like to know if we can get a Single Bedroom Houses for Rent when we migrate to Perth. I would be staying with my Wife and 9 months old daughter. Are there Single bedroom houses available with reasonable rent.

Regards,

Sandy.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

sandy.bgl said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We are still in the process of migrating to Australia. As my Sister is settled in Perth (Gosnells) Western Australia. I would like to know if we can get a Single Bedroom Houses for Rent when we migrate to Perth. I would be staying with my Wife and 9 months old daughter. Are there Single bedroom houses available with reasonable rent.
> 
> ...


Furnished or not furnished ?

1 bedroom will normally be apartments/condos/flats/units (_depending on your language_)

In the past I found that furnished was often twice the price of unfurnished, and not easy to find.

This may be handy
Rental Properties, Homes for Rent and Apartments to Lease - realestate.com.au


----------



## sandy.bgl (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you for your Quick Reply. Yes. We are ok for apartments if there is parking for one Car. If the furnished house is too costly then we can think of unfurnished house and we can buy some minimum furnitures required.


----------



## patioplus (Aug 22, 2015)

You can search in Local Directory of Perth. There are many option available for 1 BHK Room With Furniture or W/O Furniture. My Cousin stays in Perth since 2 year. If you have 9 Month Old daughter then you should buy home with Outdoor area. You can build Patio Furniture in Outdoor Area.


----------



## sandy.bgl (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## theuniversityliving (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi, how about looking for a decent accommodation on sites like 
uniplaces, theuniversityliving etc. I found a decent accommodation in Sydney after a research on these sites. Have a look at them, they might be of some help.


----------



## sandy.bgl (Jun 2, 2015)

Sure. Shall check out. Thank you.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

theuniversityliving said:


> Hi, how about looking for a decent accommodation on sites like
> uniplaces, theuniversityliving etc. I found a decent accommodation in Sydney after a research on these sites. Have a look at them, they might be of some help.


Would student accommodation be suitable for families with children ?


----------

